# Prussia Cove; Cornwall



## chaoticreason (Oct 20, 2010)

I have had these pic's on my drive for a year or so now,But thought; No! don't upload them.
Well! over a year has gone by and
no revisit where the sun has swung asunder and the eye has no glance upon the glow of the sun. 
So here it is...
Originally a herring/Sardine fishing spot,(man killed them off) the place now lies as a relic to man's greed and need...


Entrance!






The harbour for one boat at a time...


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool. Are any of the buildings cottages, or just storage/work areas?


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 20, 2010)

they are just storage area's,If the place is still used it would be for lobster or crab,and that I think for the table not any comercial gain.


----------



## cloisters (Oct 20, 2010)

These are a bit special. I'd happily set up camp in the second cottage down. Lovely stuff.


----------



## muppet (Oct 21, 2010)

good find thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 22, 2010)

Great stuff, Chaotic. Not many of these places left now and I'm amazed at the amount of buildings still remaining. I've been doing a bit of research about them recently as there's an old Devon one (for herring & mackeral, I'm guessing) just down the coast from me that I need to visit.
Cheers.


----------



## Cruachan (Oct 22, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> Originally a herring/Sardine fishing spot,(man killed them off) the place now lies as a relic to man's greed and need...



And also famous as the spot at which HMS Warspite ran aground in 1947 on her way to Faslane to be scrapped. 

J


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice little staionary petrol engine - shame its rusting away


----------



## highcannons (Nov 1, 2010)

*H.M.S. Warspite*

Re: HMS Warspite on the way to the scrappy running aground at Prussia Cove. She was Queen Elizabeth class and fought at Jutland in the first war, refurbished and spent loads of time in the Med.


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 1, 2010)

It sure is a nice place with lots of expensive houses. Although in bad weather it can be a bit bleak


----------



## Burnsie (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot for this post Chaoticreason some really good shots!


----------



## slick63 (Feb 9, 2011)

That`s a lovely spot, I was only sat outside those sheds in November having some scoff after walking round the coast. It`s also the spot where they filmed the movie 'Ladies in Lavender' starring Judi Dench.


----------

